# are old sew up tires worth anything? wood rims



## carpetman (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 2 old wood wheel bicycles, I want to ride them. I am going to glue on new tubular cyclocross tires. The original tires hold a bit not for long. the front is skidno by firestone and red tread whitewall.

I have 2 sew ups that are chain link pattern. they do hold air and look usable 
My phone is 309 235 5420


----------



## Bikephreak (Jun 26, 2009)

*Tires?*

What size are the tires? 28" (700c)? What would you want for the pair? I'm still trying to fix up an old one I got last fall & need some tires.
   Thanks,
     Jim
Bikephreak@hotmail.com


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2009)

i called him and he's fishing for prices and rather put it on ebay.


----------

